# I need input.... dying my entire head of hair PINK!



## QueenBam (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies!
So i guess the title is self explanatory... I've never done anything this drastic so i'm really excited/nervous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok so here's the thing. I know the basics of bleaching/dying hair. *I'd like to know any tips I might need in the process, especially having naturally dark hair*. I dye it every 4 months or so (my hair grows slow) and i use heat tools maybe once every 2 weeks, so its not super damaged or anything. I was thinking of 1st doing a color oops to reverse/lift the dark dyes, then doing a regular bleach (how many times can I repeat this? my roots have gone white before after just 1 bleach) and then using either SFX or manic panic as a stain to achieve the color. I have a LOT of THICK hair!

I don't have a problem doing the bleaching at a hair salon-- will a hair stylist even do this for me? All in 1 day? I don't mind paying big bucks for it to be done right... I know its bad for your hair, but dammit I am turning 21 this sunday and soon I will have a lame office job and won't be able to do this again! Not to mention, if the bleach ends up orange, I don't wanna be orange-headed for 2 weeks! haha

Also, I heard online that since SFX and Manic Panic are stains, they are actually 'good' for your hair. How true is this?

Here is a current photo of my hair


----------



## Meisje (Apr 14, 2010)

Since your hair is dark, it's going to require a bit of work and is going to definitely damage your hair. I have naturally blonde hair and still have to bleach to put in veggie dyes. The bleaching is the equivalent of eyeshadow primer --- without it, the dye won't stick and it won't be vibrant.

I'm not sure if your hair can be lifted enough in one day. You may have to do this over a couple of weeks, and I can definitely see your hair turning orange as it's already dark and holding dye. A professional hairstylist should be able to give you a better idea of what's possible, since your hair is already dyed. But if you're going to a salon, make sure you go to a place familiar with doing this sort of thing.

Veggie dyes don't harm your hair, but the bleaching required to do this sort of thing does. So any benefit from the veggie dye is negligible.

What shade of pink are you going for? Light, dark, neon?

If you can get it, I recommend Directions dye. I liked Manic Panic, but I loved Directions.

There is a livejournal community called dyedhair where you can sort through tags and see photos of pink hair and also read in detail about bleaching.

HTH


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 14, 2010)

My dyed dark brown hair took 90mins to bleach white in one day. (ugh! I'm back to brown now though lol) Your hair looks darker then mine was so it probaly would take even longer but IDK. You can try bleaching it at home if your brave or just head to a good salon. As long as you can get ur hair pure white then the pink should be no issue to do at home. I would go to Sally's and pick up some toner too just in case you turn orangey or yellowy blonde.


----------



## obscuria (Apr 14, 2010)

I dyed my entire head pink back in high school. I seriously recommend just going to the salon and getting the whole thing done. Especially if you have dyed your hair before, sometimes it's really hard to get that dye out when you try to bleach, so you get weird splotches of hair that aren't bleached to the same tone.

You can bring in your own hair dye sometimes. The first time I dyed it/bleached it, I did it at home with a bleach kit. I damaged my hair so badly. Then I had the salon do it once my hair grew out and my hair was way healthier even after all the bleaching and dying.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 14, 2010)

i agree i would just do it at a salon. dark hair can be tricky to bleach and youre better off doing it there.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 14, 2010)

I would say go to the salon for the lifting/bleaching. I had black hair and tried to bleach it at home... my hair actually melted. Granted i was 17 and stupid as shit, but still...
If your going for a hot pink like manic panic's hot hot pink or special fx atomic pink you dont need to go uber light. Personally, i prefer special fx dye to manic. I find the colour lasts wayyyy longer.

remember to condition like crazy. i really like moroccan oil for deep conditioning.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you ladies! i have another question... what pink do yall think would look good on me? i was thinking of throwing in some violet on the bottom as well, but we will see.  right now, i think i was going for this, because i think a cotton candy pink would look AAAAAWWWWWWWFUUUUUUUL on me


----------



## obscuria (Apr 14, 2010)

I would definitely go for the more vibrant pinks. I think my hair used to be roughly the same color as the picture you posted, among other colors. I really miss being able to dye my hair unnatural colors. *sigh*


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! obscuria, what did you use? i wanna go with SFX right now but people recommended this brand from ireland i might try...


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

i can't recommend sfx enough. i use it on myself and my clients alike...everyone loves it! 

what kind of dyes have you been using on your hair? if you've been using box color, i would definitely recommend going to a salon. box dyes are a complete bitch to get out, and can be extremely damaging to the hair.


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2010)

If your current hair colour has been dyed, go to a salon. Dark dyes tend to bleach out VERY unevenly, meaning one end of your hair will be white, the other black and everything in between in stripes. Sounds cooler than it looks. 

Honestly, the risk of a severe oops is great enough that I'd recommend professional help anyway.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats my color!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its Special Effect Atomic Pink, and you use it diluted with conditioner, it stays sooooo bright!!! About one part color to three parts white conditioner. 

remember when you are going pink, and bleaching, you will probably need to tone to a whitish color (blue and violet based toners will get you there) - just bleach and the brassiness of it will leave your pink with orange undertones and it will fade to a yucky color. 

I buy my AP about once every four or five months, sometimes longer, because you use so little color added to the conditoner, and if you are going whole head pink, doing a refresh with the conditioner every few weeks will leave it vibrant. Funkyshop.com has the best prices on the color. 

Im using AP, diluted heavily (bout 1 part color to 5 parts conditioner) in my avi.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you do it yet?


----------



## baton (Jun 17, 2010)

yes please post a pix!!!  can't wait to see how it turned out.  i think that i would look so cool.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 19, 2010)

Why not just for pink highlights rather than all over color?


----------

